# burnt rubber smell under hood



## RickFennig (Dec 26, 2009)

I smell burnt rubber from the right front.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The drive belt is rubber and located at the right front of the engine compartment, so that would be the first place to check. You might also want to make sure nothing is stuck on the exhaust system and burning, i.e. a plastic bag.


----------

